
10 Important Blog Design Factors — Monetize Blogging - amrik
http://www.monetizeblogging.com/important-blog-design-factors.html?preview=true&preview_id=223&preview_nonce=684357eb3b
======
romain_g
Hey, you gave the wrong link, this one worked for me :
[http://www.monetizeblogging.com/important-blog-design-
factor...](http://www.monetizeblogging.com/important-blog-design-factors.html)

